# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: 8 Window Seaview Photoetch Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am pleased to announce my newest product - photoetch for the upcoming 8 window Seaview.

This is a large fret with over 175 individual pieces, including:


Replacement floor for the upper-level of the observation lounge.
Accurate raised limber holes based on rubbings from the actual 17’ filming miniature.
Replacement grab handles make assembly and seam filling easier. (Includes a drilling guide to ensure even spacing.)
Replacement sail doors to replicate the full-sized set. (Includes an extra door that can be displayed open.)
Two different radar dish antennas replicating the studio drawing and the final dish configuration.
The credenza and Seaview display model seen in the observation lounge during the first season of the series.
... and much more
Although similar to our 4 window Seaview photoetch, nearly every piece is either new or redesigned for this product.

The set costs $39.95, will ship on or about April 12, and can be preordered here: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX160


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Super :thumbsup:Thanks Paulbo, will be ordering shortly.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

You have done it again! Great work! You and Culttvman will surely be seeing some more of my money in April.


----------



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

The Captains Store has this excellent new PE kit available for Pre-order now for Uk / EU customers, with a expected delivery date fomr our store around the 23rd April

http://store.scifihardware.com/new-8-window-seaview-photoetch-set/

Great work Paul


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

A quick mention - I've started a soft rollout on this: it's shipping to wholesalers and all the preorders that have paid thus far. I didn't make a big announcement of shipping as the kit has not yet hit shelves - hopefully in the next week or so.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like another winner to me!


----------

